# 1942 ? Peerless / Rollfast



## bikesnbuses (Aug 23, 2013)

Cleaned the garage yessterday  :eek: and was able to pull this out for pictures..The family I bought it from had slightly different stories of its origin ,but it belonged to the father who passed away years ago..Serial # is post..Is it a 42? Front hub is blackout,wood rims..any thoughts on what model..Thanks! Jeff


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2013)

It's a 42, the reverse year coding on Snyder built bikes began around 1940, as far as Cabe scholars can figure!


----------



## bike (Aug 25, 2013)

*wow*

very cool!


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 26, 2013)

The fenders look 1942ish.  The wheels look like singletubes.  That'd be 30s.  But they don't look like the right size for the bike.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 26, 2013)

sailorbenjamin said:


> The fenders look 1942ish.  The wheels look like singletubes.  That'd be 30s.  But they don't look like the right size for the bike.




You do realize the wheels are warped and broken right? ..I think they are 28" tires..


----------

